# Silver Arowana In The Wild



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet. Built to kill right below it n some of the others are awesome videos. I love finding a cool video n just keep running with the related videos. Always see cool sh*t.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

^yup


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

arowana's are gorgeous fish. very sleek


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> arowana's are gorgeous fish. very sleek


Hell Yeah, that's why I have one


----------

